# [email protected] Announces New Atlanta Datacenter



## EricGregory (Jun 26, 2014)

([email protected]) Atlanta, GA, USA - [email protected] (www.coloat.com), a respected leader in colocation and data center services announce the opening of their second facility in Atlanta. The latest facility for the [email protected] team comes as a part of healthy growth and expansion.

The latest data center in the Total Server Solutions/[email protected] portfolio is located at 470 East Paces Ferry Road in the Buckhead business district of Atlanta. It provides a great expansion opportunity for existing [email protected] customers. In addition, this new facility provides another location to bolster the footprint and connectivity for the [email protected] brand.

The executive management team at [email protected] has been working relentlessly over the past several months to bring this data center location into the [email protected] family. As a result, for this particular facility, [email protected] has entered into a partnership with Facility Gateway Corporation. Facility Gateway Corporation is the owner of the building in which the new data center resides. [email protected] will provide exclusive management, infrastructure supervision, and future capacity expansion to existing and new customers at 470.

The HIPAA certified 470 location is fully operational and houses a number of prime customers. The customers currently residing at 470 will gain access to the extensive network, infrastructure, and technical resources that Total Server Solutions/[email protected] is capable of bringing to bear on any project.

Gary Simat, CEO at Total Server Solutions states that; "The entire team is excited to expand our operational footprint to another data center, especially because it's in our home city, Atlanta. As our business customers grow, we need to grow with them. Our whole goal is the success of our SMB customers. Small Business customers form the backbone of large parts of the economy and it's our goal to match them with the best infrastructure for their unique requirements. 470 is one of many steps we're taking to provide our customers with the infrastructure they need in a very business friendly environment."

Ryan DiRocco, CTO at Total Server Solutions states; "Our new facility at 470 is a great way to help us meet the growing customer demand that we've been experiencing in the ultra-competitive Atlanta colocation market."

As a result of the new data center, Total Server Solutions/[email protected] is poised to provide an even richer array of services and locations to their existing customer base as well as new customers across all their facilities.

"We are excited to announce that Facility Gateway Corp has engaged Total Server Solutions, LLC for data center operations at the 470 East Paces Ferry data center in Atlanta , GA. The partnership provides an enhanced management and growth opportunity for our customers and the site.” “Total Server Solutions Managed IT Services is a great synergy to our critical infrastructure operations. Total Server Solutions will provide customers with IT managed services, Server Management, and custom data center IT solutions." says Tyler Marks CEO of Facility Gateway Corp.

A full listing of site specifications for the new facility, including bandwidth providers, on-site POP information, and power infrastructure specifications can be downloaded here:

http://www.coloat.com/ATL-470.html

--
For more information on [email protected], visit http://www.coloat.com

[email protected] is a world leader in colocation services. [email protected] was started in 2008 by founding members of Total Server Solutions who have a passion for technology and networking. Our technical experts have years of enterprise level experience and talent to provide you with the finest colocation services around. Since the founding the company, [email protected] has grown to become one of the most trusted names in colocation services. The [email protected] team can provide you with a vast array of bandwidth and colocation services throughout the United Sates, and beyond.


----------



## Ishaq (Jun 26, 2014)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE


----------



## drmike (Jun 26, 2014)

Congrats! There is a company I am glad to see growing.


We need more build out pics. Enjoyed the other ATL facility pics.


----------



## RyanD (Jun 26, 2014)

drmike said:


> Congrats! There is a company I am glad to see growing.
> 
> 
> We need more build out pics. Enjoyed the other ATL facility pics.


We will be making enhancements and improvements to the location over the next 30 days but no "for immediate release" pictures of equipment at the moment   First things that are happening are the build out of our fiber ring and dwdm deployment, installation of our busway power delivery systems and installation of 2 additional AC units into the Phase I deployment 

Will be happy to drop some pictures in here of progress over the next 30 days as these projects complete.  Core routing gear, Adva DWDM, power busway, the Liebert AC units, and countless other equipment is on site and pending install coordination with our vendors


----------



## qps (Jun 27, 2014)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

They have some green stripes painted on the walls.


----------



## OSTKCabal (Jun 27, 2014)

Congrats on the new DC, and can't wait to see some of those photos 

Definitely top of my list for future expansion into Atlanta.


----------



## Jack (Jun 28, 2014)

Is this 34 Peachtree St., Atlanta or a new one?


----------



## qps (Jun 28, 2014)

Jack said:


> Is this 34 Peachtree St., Atlanta or a new one?


470 East Paces Ferry Rd NE Atlanta, GA 30305


----------



## Jack (Jun 28, 2014)

qps said:


> 470 East Paces Ferry Rd NE Atlanta, GA 30305


Yeah I read that after I posted... and thought meh, if I edit that post it will make me look worse than just leaving it.


----------

